# Bunnies



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Bunnies were out in force even if it was 0-4 degrees... Even got into jack rabbits.. We came home with 8 cottontails.. 5 made the death hop to the holes unfortunately and couldn't be retrieved.. All in all.. a great day out in the cold!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> Bunnies were out in force even if it was 0-4 degrees... Even got into jack rabbits.. We came home with 8 cottontails.. *5 made the death hop to the holes unfortunately and couldn't be retrieved*.. All in all.. a great day out in the cold!


Never go Cottontail hunting without a 3-4 foot length of barb wire. When the little buggers make that last hop into the hole, simply run the wire down the hole after them, give it a few turns, it snags their fur and walla...pull 'em right out.:grin:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Pics?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Didn't take any pics. I left the iPod in a pocket of my inner most layer. Didn't want to dig down to get it. 

My brother has barb wire in his truck sometimes. But we took my truck since I'm trying to sell it and wanted to take it one last time.


----------



## Gznokes (Dec 9, 2013)

*Best time for cottontails*

I went out the other day in the basin when the weather was about 20 degrees and overcast. We got into some but it wasn't insane or even great like one would hope for. We got 4 cottontails between 2 of us. I have heard it is better when it is really cold and sunny bc the bunnies will come out to sun themselves and that when it is overcast they don't even come out that much. Can anyone share their opinion on that? Also, it seems like morning is the best.


----------



## ake24 (Nov 23, 2013)

I've only been out once in the evening (started about 2 hours before sun down) and didn't have much luck. Every time I go in the morning I get there around 20-45 minutes after sunrise and have great success in moderate to heavy sage brush until about 11. Then they all disappear to who knows where; I've always guessed into the the trees. It's just too hard to see very far in the trees and by then it's always time to go back home and try to get all the stuff I've put off for the weekend done.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've gone in all stages of sun/clouds and all times of the day. Had successful days and unsuccessful days. Mostly near pipelines and almost never in the trees.. Just don't shoot a line. That would be very bad.


----------

